

Should parents meddle in their kids' classroom assignments? - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/id/2227233/

======
tokenadult
The Game Theorist blog discusses this article:

[http://gametheorist.blogspot.com/2009/09/matching-
problem.ht...](http://gametheorist.blogspot.com/2009/09/matching-problem.html)

